# Dog from USA to Europe



## FloD (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,

We live in the USA and have a dog. We were wondering if we go back to live in Europe if we have to leave the dog in quarantine at the Customs? Does any one has experience with this?
Thanks,
Flo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends where in Europe you return to. The UK has changed its quarantine regulations recently, but I think that without a chip and the proper vaccinations, you still have to quarantine. (There is a further issue in the US in that there are two different types of chips. If you have your dog chipped in the US, make very very sure you get the sort of chip that is valid in Europe.)

For most of the rest of Europe, you need a health certificate and probably up to date rabies shots. I've imported my cats into Germany and France and there is no quarantine in either place. Check with a vet or with the consulate for the country you're returning to for details on importing a dog. (Or check with a local animal transport company.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## FloD (Oct 23, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Depends where in Europe you return to. The UK has changed its quarantine regulations recently, but I think that without a chip and the proper vaccinations, you still have to quarantine. (There is a further issue in the US in that there are two different types of chips. If you have your dog chipped in the US, make very very sure you get the sort of chip that is valid in Europe.)
> 
> For most of the rest of Europe, you need a health certificate and probably up to date rabies shots. I've imported my cats into Germany and France and there is no quarantine in either place. Check with a vet or with the consulate for the country you're returning to for details on importing a dog. (Or check with a local animal transport company.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Many thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Just for curiosity - do you want to stay in the US or move back? Your posts are crossing.


----------



## FloD (Oct 23, 2008)

twostep said:


> Just for curiosity - do you want to stay in the US or move back? Your posts are crossing.


We want to stay in the US, but my parents are ageing, and I am considering that I might have at some point in the mid term future, to go back temporarily. This is just an assumption depending on their state of health. If I have to go back it would be only for a short period of time, but if this is the case I cannot live my dog behind, even for a couple of months.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

you should check with the country you intend to enter as each will have their own requirements, but usually the Pet Passport is widely accepted by European countries to avoid quarantine. There's plenty of bureaucracy involved but it's better than sticking your dog in kennels for months on end. 

coming back to the US is a bit simpler; I understand that only a letter from a vet is required but you should check that as well with the US customs authorities. 

Consider the expense as well. You're looking at several thousand $$$ to ship, especially round-trip, and you have to use a manifest cargo agency (or pet shippers) who are extremely knowledgeable and helpful, but come at a price.


----------

